# 3D thread!



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

3D season is starting! Talk about anything 3D. Scores, post your setup, ask questions, whatever!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

So whats everyone shooting this year for 3d


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll be shooting my amax 32.... Fixing to get a 12 inch b-stinger Pro hunter with a 11 ounce weight (i believe) and get the whole setup a paint job in this:


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm shooting my Hoyt vantage elite plus, bstinger bars, cbe sight, gold tip x cutters, with some of my own brand of custom strings tuned and setup to my specs


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

This year I will be shooting my Destroyer 350(as long as it doesnt blow up lol). Im just shooting a regular fixed pin cobra sight. I will also be shooting a trophy taker fall away rest and a 36" carbon stabilizer. My best score to date is 668 on 60 targets with my reezen. The course wasn't much of a challenge lol every target was at 20,25,or 30 yards. Im hoping to take my destroyer out on the fun courses this weekend at state because i got my destroyer 1 week ago and I really want to see how well she will perform before I have to compete that way I can make any neccessary adjustments before I compete.


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone hear about the Minnesota Masters 3d shoot in July 26,27, 728? 50 targets, very challenging course! Giving away a moose/mule deer hunt in Alberta canada, and a whitetail deer hunt in Ontario!! Archery only. You pick the week! and bows, and other stuff! Should be a great shoot! Hoping for 400 people to shoot. Check out the website www.4rivers3darchery.com


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, and I am shooting my Bowtech Insanity for 3d. Can't beat the forgiveness speed brings when guessing yardage. Absolutely love this bow. Shot my first P&Y with it last year. It's on the last page of the bowtech catalog for anyone who cares to look. Ronda @ 4 Rivers 3d Archery


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be shooting my new Hoyt Spyder 30. Blacked out with orange accessorie kit. 1st shoot is April 6-7th.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone shot the omen max yet.Really considering getting one.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

I will be shooting a 2012 HCA speed pro X-10 Shrewd 18" front with 7.5" on back with a TT shaky hunter and Tru-Glo micro brite (for now)... Shot first indoor 3D last weekend and ended up with 294/300 not bad for me considering i haven't looked at a 3D target since august.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

How good are you guys when it comes to guessing yardage and what classes do you shoot


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

bigbulls10 said:


> How good are you guys when it comes to guessing yardage and what classes do you shoot


Im fairly good at judging yardage.. I shoot open out to 50 yards.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can judge yardage really good shooting the Youth Hunter class at ibo and Hunter at local shoots


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im halfway decent at yardage juding I need to practice that actually. But I shoot the best 3d bow ever made a supra me! I shoot mens bowhunter class.


----------



## fallenangels (Jan 29, 2013)

I will be starting 3D this year to prepair for next seasons hunts...I just got my rangefinder and waiting on a set of spotting binos...I guess time will tell how well it goes. I am sure that after my first practice at the SLO 3d range I will have a bunch of questions about ranging, shooting, and how wind effects your shots. I have shot mostly indoors, but recently went to an outdoor range and my shots were still on target but not super acurate because I never had to judge wind in the past. I will be shooting my Bear Motive...it has been set up and tuned, but the more I shoot it the more I can see that there is going to be a need to tweek it to my personal taste.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoyt vectur turbo at 29 and 61 with series 22's and deadcenter stablizers


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shot one today...... Well they changed the scoring system and I had no clue..... Was 14s 12s 10s 8s and 5s now just 12s 10s 8s and 5s......



So guess what I shot at all day....... You guessed it 14s!!!! Crap but oh well.....


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I Just shoot my hunting setup. 08 PSE x force HF6, truglo micro 5 pin, 12" Fuse Axium Stab with Easton Bloodlines. This is a completely new set up to me so i will see how it works out this summer.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Im shooting a my target setup 2013 PSE Supra Max in Men's open class. I actually just won my 2nd shoot of the year today with it, as its shooting lights out.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got back yesterday from the Az 3d championship series first leg. The first day was a really tough course but I shot 208 on 20 targets and 2nd had a 193 and 3rd with a 192. The next day my plan was to just hold center 10's and try to ride my lead out. The wind was blowing very hard the second day and I shot a 202. I ended up coming in first with a 408 total, 2nd finished with a 394, and 3rd finished with a 386


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

bishjr said:


> Im shooting a my target setup 2013 PSE Supra Max in Men's open class. I actually just won my 2nd shoot of the year today with it, as its shooting lights out.


How does the supra shoot I am wandering about them.How is the back wall,draw cycle,does it hold good.If there are any bow you can compare it to what would it be


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> How does the supra shoot I am wandering about them.How is the back wall,draw cycle,does it hold good.If there are any bow you can compare it to what would it be


The supra shoots amazing! Time shot the bow with and without the bomar stops, and the new stops do help out a bit. You need to have the bow tuned, because when it isn't tuned the bow does not have a back wall. The bow holds, shoots great, and after tuning it has a good backwall. So don't be afraid to try the supra.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Who shoots micro diameter shafts for 3d? Why do you shoot them? Are you using a open class set up or hunters class set up?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as of right now I'm going to use my Heli-M, put 2 harmonic stabs in it instead of just one at the bottom, I'm waiting on basspro to carry the Easton Da Torch arrows since I want to use them for 3d since theyre regular diameter & light & I have a bunch of $ left on my giftcard. Then for my sight is going to be a 3 pin .019 Black Gold Flashpoint HD since my hunting sight is a Black Gold Ascent 5 pin .019 with a flashpoint HD head on it. I'm using a Scott Rhino XT which I just recently bought and I really like, more than my little goose I have.

here by then end of this week/whenever the materials come through the mail, I'll be starting to make my own bowstrings. I know how but havent done it all on my own. I've done it in bowshops, watched dvd's, numerous videos, read articles w/pics in them as well & have learned how to do it, now I'm just going to do it on my own which I am super excited about hoping this will be a jump start to my archery career.

if you havent figured it out I shoot hunter class. The 1st 3-d shoot were going to that isnt one were actually putting on and we can shoot in is one up in Augusta Georgia. It's a 2 day shoot which I've heard many good things about so I'm excited for that.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

mhill said:


> Who shoots micro diameter shafts for 3d? Why do you shoot them? Are you using a open class set up or hunters class set up?


What do you mean by micro? Are we talking regular hunting shaft "micro", or an ACC/Pro Tours micro? One of my friends shoots ACC's for 3D as the reason that they fly better through the wind. It also becomes easier to put an arrow in a packed 12 ring if needed.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bishjr said:


> What do you mean by micro? Are we talking regular hunting shaft "micro", or an ACC/Pro Tours micro? One of my friends shoots ACC's for 3D as the reason that they fly better through the wind. It also becomes easier to put an arrow in a packed 12 ring if needed.


Im talking about shafts anything smaller then a normal hunting arrow like an S nock arrow. "Micro" diameter like VAP, Axis, Bloodline, FMJ, injexions, bloodsport ht-1. something that does not get effected by wind as much.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just bought a 2010 Conquest Triumph 70# all black. It came with a Mathews HD2 rest and I got a super awesome deal on it, way worth what I spent on it.
I'm going to put a 12" Trinity Archery Anchor stabilizer on it, then throw some flatlines through it which I allready have, then put a 3 pin sight on it since I shoot hunter class.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> How good are you guys when it comes to guessing yardage and what classes do you shoot


Not as good as I once was. I shoot the 35yd max hunter's stake. 

I still haven't got to break out the bow yet. It's still sitting there in my room looking pretty. It's in the mid 30's here and I don't have an indoor range and don't like cold hands so I'm not driven enough yet to shoot. I can't wait till it warms up and I can get out and get in some good quality practice. I'm happy with my setup, so as far as I know, nothing is going to change besides maybe some new arrows. Everything else I'm completely happy with.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I just bought a 2010 Conquest Triumph 70# all black. It came with a Mathews HD2 rest and I got a super awesome deal on it, way worth what I spent on it.
> I'm going to put a 12" Trinity Archery Anchor stabilizer on it, then throw some flatlines through it which I allready have, then put a 3 pin sight on it since I shoot hunter class.


Sounds like a nice setup Clint! You know you can't say you got a new bow and NOT post pictures though! Were's your brain man?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if I wasnt shooting flatlines for the light weight (so I can back down my poundage but still be at the 280fps mark) I would be using my injexions for the fact I shoot them through all my bows.
I went to a shoot not long ago and took my Heli-M with me, I liked being the only one there with such small diameter arrows but it didnt help with the line cutting, especially since it was a 20yd shoot. I won the whole shoot & was happy to know I did win it with those super skinny arrows, not relying on cutting lines but also knowing that I wouldve scored higher if I just had regular sized arrows.
I dont like shooting fatboys or x-cutters, I like a regular diameter shaft like the flatlines. not super skinny so still has some line cutting ability but still small enough diameter that they do well in the wind. a good medium imo.


mhill said:


> Who shoots micro diameter shafts for 3d? Why do you shoot them? Are you using a open class set up or hunters class set up?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> Sounds like a nice setup Clint! You know you can't say you got a new bow and NOT post pictures though! Were's your brain man?


my brain is in my thick skull lol!
I dont have it yet, the guy shipped it today from Michigan so hopefully I will have it by the end of this week.


I have a big 3d shoot the whole family is going to so I will be shooting the fire out of it.
I'm going to buy some flo orange & red string material & flo orange serving to make a string for it since I started making strings.
I am saving up for a very good string jig (little Jon's jig) but as of right now I'm borrowing an older one & am going to make a simple pre-stretcher since I made 1 for my Heli-M w/our pre-stretching it & it was okay, but not as nice as a pre-stretched string.
either way I'm loving it, it's fun & a good way to get some extra $ through the year by eventually here soon start selling bowstrings.
and yes I will have a Facebook page for them (I have my own fb page now!)

so.hopefully when I get this bow dialed in w/the new string on it I'll try to go to a local shoot one weekend & knock the dust off of my 3-d 'skills', gotta start practicing judging yardage again.

I do have my long range skills though now. I bought a Black Gold ascent sight for my Heli-m (the one w/the dial on a multi-pin sight).
I sighted it in to 100yds Saturday, shooting it very well. I'm excited to see how well I shoot this 39" ata bow knowing how well I can shoot my 30" ata bows lol!
I'm just glad to get a true 3-d bow, not one of my hunting bows and use it for 3-d, and a bow over 30" ata!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

geez I type a bunch when y'all get me going lol!
sorry


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh got it! Waiting for a bow to come in the mail is so frustating! I can't hardly sleep till they get here. 

Sounds sweet. What material you using for strings? 452x? Give 8125 a try some time once you get your inventory built up. That's my favorite from BCY. 

You'll love the longer ATA I'm sure. They hold sooo much nicer than a short bow and you'll really notice it at longer distances.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> geez I type a bunch when y'all get me going lol!
> sorry


We have noticed... haha :tongue:




I have to shoot the second leg of state this weekend. Im runnin a different release, different arrows, and different stabilizer set up than the first leg. Im hoping that I shoot lights out and hit like 10-15 12's a course like the good ole times haha. I want to expiriement with my hunting set up on the course so if I shoot good enough the first day, the second day im just going to use my shorter stab set up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I'm using 452x, I thought about using Trophy since I've had strings with that material & it was nice, but not enough difference for the price it cost over 452x.
I use 3d serving for the ends and 62s for the center. I'm getting some halo serving so I can do some clear serving. I'm gouing with flo green & silver w/clear serving on my triumph. my dads going with flo orange & silver w/clear on his drenalin ld. his ld is camo but we just took it apart & hes taking the riser to our paint guy whos gonna paint it flat black.

ya I allready like longer ata bows, especially for target!


isaacdahl said:


> Oh got it! Waiting for a bow to come in the mail is so frustating! I can't hardly sleep till they get here.
> 
> Sounds sweet. What material you using for strings? 452x? Give 8125 a try some time once you get your inventory built up. That's my favorite from BCY.
> 
> You'll love the longer ATA I'm sure. They hold sooo much nicer than a short bow and you'll really notice it at longer distances.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbulls10 said:


> We have noticed... haha :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds like fun, I'm not so sure how I'm going to tweak with the stabilizer on my triumph I will have to just find out when I get it all set up since I'm so used to my hunting bows that weigh a good bit less & where I know I'll have the extra weight of a quiver to add to it. my hunting bows have about a 7 to 8oz stabilizer on them, but when I put my quiver on I unscrew the 2oz end weight to help with it since after the quiver is on, it makes up for it, at least practicing with a loaded quiver it does fine that way.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a shoot on Sunday, I shot 323 out of 371. Only got 2nd place tho.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> that sounds like fun, I'm not so sure how I'm going to tweak with the stabilizer on my triumph I will have to just find out when I get it all set up since I'm so used to my hunting bows that weigh a good bit less & where I know I'll have the extra weight of a quiver to add to it. my hunting bows have about a 7 to 8oz stabilizer on them, but when I put my quiver on I unscrew the 2oz end weight to help with it since after the quiver is on, it makes up for it, at least practicing with a loaded quiver it does fine that way.


On my main bar, I have started using only a 2 ounce weight. I used o run 8 but I have found I shoot much better and have a more enjoyable time shooting with a light bow.Im gonna make a game time decision the second I arrive at the shoot on wether to use short/long stab's depending on the wind.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Has anyone shot the omen max yet.Really considering getting one.


yeah it pretty much the same as the original omen. Great shooting bow and phenomonal 3d bow.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

In my sig. (Different weight and arrows though) have it at 56 right now with gold tip ultralights. Hoping to get some black eagles before Paris. Anyone else using just the main bar with no back bar? I'm running 4 and a half out front.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bow Predator said:


> In my sig. (Different weight and arrows though) have it at 56 right now with gold tip ultralights. Hoping to get some black eagles before Paris. Anyone else using just the main bar with no back bar? I'm running 4 and a half out front.


I was running just the main for about 2 years but now that I got my bowtech I needed a sidebar so I got one about a week ago, without one this thing balances horrible


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya that makes sense. I'm sure thatd run good on my triumph especially since it's 4.5# with nothing on it, half a pound more than my z7 and a pound more than my Heli-m


bigbulls10 said:


> On my main bar, I have started using only a 2 ounce weight. I used o run 8 but I have found I shoot much better and have a more enjoyable time shooting with a light bow.Im gonna make a game time decision the second I arrive at the shoot on wether to use short/long stab's depending on the wind.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*my triumph.*

here it is


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Setup in my sig... anyone shooting Schoolastic 3D?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Most Likely shooting the Supra Max this summer for 3d, think I like it a tad better the D3D, still need to get some more time with it in my hand and finish setting the bars but so far Im really liking it. need to loose a bit of speed and dont want to drop the poundage, Im at 62# and it just holds great there. might need to make a arrow change to get to 280 to 285 fps


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks nice Clint! How does she shoot?


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Changed stuff last night. 58 lbs, 5 ounce front and 1 1/2 out back. I love my front heavy bows.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

shoots pretty good for me not doing anything to it but throw an arrow on it & sight it in. it has a 28.5" cam on it and it's a little too long to comfortably shoot, I feel like I want to lean backwards when I shoot it. the only downside of the bow is the backwall is sorta soft, not like my Heli-M and Z7, but it's do-able. other than that it holds like a rock & is dead on accurate!
just got my string stuff here today so I'm gonna make my bowstring for it & one for my dad's dren ld


isaacdahl said:


> Looks nice Clint! How does she shoot?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone shooting the Kentucky R100?


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm shooting my 2011 Bowtech specialist viper micro tune 5 .010 pin sight 10in fuse bhfs with a 11 oz weight limb driver rest and a truball thumb release and Easton light speed 500 shaft with blazer x2 vanes. I've shot two shoots this year already and didn't do to bad shot a 304 and a 301 I'm pretty happy with the results this year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm halfway done making the string & cable for my Triumph. got my string materials in on Monday. I made my dad's for his Drenalin LD in flo orange & white w/clear halo serving. mines flo orange & flo green/black speckled w/flo green serving.
I have a pre-stretcher, which is actually just a boat crank mounted on my string jig, I put my draw weight scale to see what 90# felt like, then just went with fell on the rest of it to get it around 200# to 250# and let them sit on there for a few hours at least, then serve them while the string is still on the pre-stretcher.


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm shooting a 2013 Bowtech destroyer 350 LE, red limbdriver, 4 pin sur-loc lethal weapon Qc, 12in bee stinger-17oz weight. flinging carbon express reds out of it. should be a good set up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hopefully they load
the triumph is mine, the drenalin ld is my dad's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my dads is flo orange & silver w/clear serving.
mine is flo green speckled & flo orange w/flo green serving except on the bottom end of the cable where I have clear serving.
both bows have a split yoke, where the yoke is separate from the cable, makes it 2 pieces. what this does is nearly get rid of any idler wheel lean and usually adjusts for it throughout the draw cycle, which helps with broadheads flying on with our fieldpoints.
I pre stretch them & everything & serve them after they're pre stretched & serve them while they are on the pre-stretcher, I just relax the tension to maybe 100# instead of 250#-300#


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh, and.............


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry, I just love that commercial, I crack up everytime lol!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like they turned really well!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had my 2nd shoot of the year, got a 423.....45 targets, 11,10,8,5,0s


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

shot in a tourney last weekend.12's,10's,8's,5's,0's I shot a 662 on 60 targets. I hit 36 12's. It was 4 courses of 15 targets and on my last course I hit 14 12's and 1 10. I shot with a good friend of Tim Gillingham and he said he would have Tim help put me on course to becoming a proffesional. I got another tourney in a couple weeks but im shooting mens division


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I shot 6 up at the Ky Scholastic 3D Championship yesterday. Also bought a new back bar from Mr. Marino at AEP. It really works well. My pin wobble has shrunk tremendously. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got another 3d shoot tomorrow!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ain't been to one in a couple months.... Got out in the yard the other day and robinhooded at 40 yards  so I'm down to one arrow until I get some extra cash to get some more lol I ain't in no hurry tho I got all summer


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

here is a pic of me shooting my pse drive shot a 301 for my first 3d shoot


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

here is a close up of my setup


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> here is a pic of me shooting my pse drive shot a 301 for my first 3d shoot


That's a pretty nice set up you got there. How many targets was the tourney and what class do you shoot?


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

30 target and I shot the young adult pins class it was the Asa state qualifier so now I'm going to the championship!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> 30 target and I shot the young adult pins class it was the Asa state qualifier so now I'm going to the championship!


Nice! I'm trying to make it to a tourney this weekend but am having a hard time finding transportation. I'm not sure if I make it what division I'll shoot.


----------

